# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Апдейт АВ баз McAfee (DAT 5958): "подарок" администраторам

## Vadim_SVN

Выпущенный 22.04.2010 апдейт (McAfee DAT 5958 ) к антивирусу McAfee приводит к бесконечным перезагрузкам на Windows XP SP3, считая svchost.exe (Services) — вирусом.

В бесконечный ребут ушли PricewaterhouseCoopers New York (только там — сотни тысяч компьютеров), кампусы колледжей, госпитали, использующие медицинское ПО для Windows, и множество других компаний по всему миру.

Фикс базы - через безопасный режим.

Читать полностью на хабре (лечение и ссылки на фиксы тамже)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

От это фэйл........ Нифига се.

----------


## Hanson

очередной антивирус облажался с обновлением,
интересно а они вообще тестят свои обновления ??

----------


## AndreyMust19

> интересно а они вообще тестят свои обновления ??


Даже если тестировать - на всех примерах проверить сложно. У Microsoft тоже иногда случаются с этим проблемы. Чтобы подобного избежать, лучше скачивать обновления не автоматически, а вручную - через 6-7 дней после выхода, чтобы успели исправить все ошибки. Или сначала проверить по Гуглу - нет ли проблем с новым обновлением, тогда качать.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> интересно а они вообще тестят свои обновления ??


А как же, обновления обязательно тестируются. Но, бывают иногда проблемы. Из тех что в памяти: DrWeb снёс языковую панель, а КАВ сносил explorer. Вобщем, бывает

----------


## Гриша

> А как же, обновления обязательно тестируются. Но, бывают иногда проблемы. Из тех что в памяти: DrWeb снёс языковую панель, а КАВ сносил explorer. Вобщем, бывает


Avast с svchost.exe

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Avast с svchost.exe


А, да. Так он вообще там пол-винды считал троянами и удалял...  :Smiley:

----------


## Kuzz

> DrWeb снёс языковую панель


При чем, по инфе от самих аналитиков, фолс-сигнатуру аналитик внес принудительно. Т.е. она не прошла тест на фолсы.. 

Вот и здесь мог сработать "человеческий фактор"

----------


## Hanson

> А как же, обновления обязательно тестируются. Но, бывают иногда проблемы. Из тех что в памяти: DrWeb снёс языковую панель, а КАВ сносил explorer. Вобщем, бывает


я канешно понимаю что все бывает,
но почему то мне кажется админам с сетями на н-ое количество компов и от этого не легче, а ведь за это ПО заплачены деньги

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> а ведь за это ПО заплачены деньги


EULA рулит. Если внимательно почитать, то компания-разработчик полностью ложит на все проблемы и ни за что не отвечает

----------


## Rene-gad

> Из тех что в памяти: DrWeb снёс языковую панель, а КАВ сносил explorer. Вобщем, бывает


Симантек в мае 2007 г. положил все Windows-системы в Китае.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Симантек в мае 2007 г. положил все Windows-системы в Китае.


Велика сила кунг-фу!

----------


## Шапельский Александр

> Выпущенный 22.04.2010 апдейт (McAfee DAT 5958 ) к антивирусу McAfee приводит к бесконечным перезагрузкам на Windows XP SP3, считая svchost.exe (Services) — вирусом.





> Из тех что в памяти: DrWeb снёс языковую панель, а КАВ сносил explorer





> Avast с svchost.exe





> Симантек в мае 2007 г. положил все Windows-системы в Китае.


Ничего себе! :Shocked: 
Антивирусы вредны для ПК! :Cheesy:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Ничего себе!


А Вы не знали?  :Smiley:

----------


## Шапельский Александр

> А Вы не знали?


Представьте себе, не знал. :Smiley: 
Если бы я столкнулся с подобными проблемами, тогда точно знал бы! :Cheesy:

----------


## mrak74

5 февраля 2010 года ESET утреннее обновление повлияло на загрузку компьютеров находящихся в домене ( о домашних версиях не слышал, не утверждаю ) несколько десятков компьютеров не могли загрузится в обычном режиме, в основном проблема коснулась win 2000

----------


## Vadim_SVN

> Чтобы подобного избежать, лучше скачивать обновления не автоматически, а вручную - через 6-7 дней после выхода, чтобы успели исправить все ошибки.


Как вы себе это представляете в корп.секторе? Зип-файлами что-ли качаем обновления и ручками подсовываем? Обновив АВ штатным апдейтером вы закачаете не только 6-дневной старости апдейт но и сегодняшний, вчерашний, позавчерашний и т.д. И никто не будет утверждать, что в сегодняшней апдейте фолса нет  :Wink: 

По общей теме:

_27 апреля 2010 года

Компания «Доктор Веб» приносит извинения пользователям за причиненные неудобства в связи с ложными срабатываниями, в результате которых системный файл dsound.dll, а также файл oraspawn.dll (у пользователей Oracle версии 9.2.8 ) ошибочно детектировались как вредоносные и перемещались в карантин.

Эта проблема коснулась только продуктов Dr.Web, установленных на ПК под управлением Windows XP SP3, и была устранена в кратчайшие сроки._ 

Читать полностью на DrWeb и лечение там же

----------


## mrak74

> Как вы себе это представляете в корп.секторе? Зип-файлами что-ли качаем обновления и ручками подсовываем?


Выкладываем на расшаренный ресурс, антивирус настраиваем на обновление по сети из этого ресурса, намного экономичнее чем если бы все "клиенты" обновлялись из интернета

----------


## Hanson

> Выкладываем на расшаренный ресурс, антивирус настраиваем на обновление по сети из этого ресурса, намного экономичнее чем если бы все "клиенты" обновлялись из интернета


ерунда это
в корпоративной среде есть сервера администрирования антивируса,
они скачивают обновления и раздают их клиентам,
так что обновления с нета выкачиваются 1 раз только

----------


## mrak74

Cisco Security Agent в последнее время подмечено, остро реагирует на изминения в системе, отключение чего либо в автозагрузке, вплоть до того что система может не загружаться, часто подхватывает изминения в реестре связанное с MountPoints, т.е. прописался там какой либо .exe со сменного носителя, Cisco Security Agent благополучно проглотил это изминение, но если вынуть этот самый сменный носитель или удалить .exe-ник система не будет грузиться до тех пор пока из под безопасного режима не удалить Cisco Security Agent. Справедливости ради хочу заметить, на системе так же стоит NOD32 у которого Cisco Security Agent добавлено в исключение и он так же доблестно пропускает эти изминения в реестре. Но на загрузку ОС влияет только Cisco Security Agent. Сегодняшний очередной пример тому доказательство, отключил через msconfig  - adobe reader, не прогружалась система до тех пор пока не удалил Cisco Security Agent (настроена в режиме мониторинга, без вмешательства)

----------


## Kuzz

*mrak74*, и как это соотносится с новостью?

Судя по кол-ву упоминаний киски - это реклама и накрутка..

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mrak74

> *mrak74*, и как это соотносится с новостью?
> 
> Судя по кол-ву упоминаний киски - это реклама и накрутка..


Тема насколько я помню была о "подарках" преподносимых антивирусами. Я что то напутал или люди писавшие в этой теме о антивирусах которые уничтожали системные файлы о McAfee о TrendMicro, Symantec тоже облажались не попали в тему? Я не перечитывал всю тему ради ответа, но помню что в ней люди упоминали о Косяках антивирусных продуктов.
Я упоминал о киски ( с ваших слов ) решил предупредить людей о том, что с нею бывают вот такие глюки, это не новость? А вдруг кому пригодится. О количестве упоминаний киска, ctrl-C и ctrl-V обладают волшебным даром не печатать одно и тоже, хотя грамматически наверно переборщил с частотой упоминаний данного продукта. Моё личное мнение, я не уважаю Cisco как антивирусный продукт,уважаю только как умную сетевую железку. За рекламу обычно деньги получают, увы мне это не светит  :Cheesy: . Установка двух продуктов: киска и NOD32 на систему исключительно блажь руководства, а возможно и отмывание денег, по  мне бы вполне хватило Нода. Всё затыкаюсь, боюсь быть обвиненным в рекламе нода

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Всё затыкаюсь, боюсь быть обвиненным в рекламе нода


 :Smiley:  Да ну

----------


## Kuzz

> Тема насколько я помню была о "подарках" преподносимых антивирусами.


Тема была (и до сих пор есть) о McAfee и его фолсе, остальное - рассуждения, что никто не безгрешен.
А в Вашем сообщении просто плотность упоминания бросалась в глаза..

Вообще, лучше бы было создать отдельную тему (и не в новостях), возможно найдутся те, кто пользуется и знает как подправить такое поведение

----------


## mrak74

> ерунда это
> в корпоративной среде есть сервера администрирования антивируса,
> они скачивают обновления и раздают их клиентам,
> так что обновления с нета выкачиваются 1 раз только


Решил и тут ответить. Я писал: выкладываем на расшаренный ресурс ... (не подумал, что могут понять буквально), выкладываем подразумевалось скачивают. По поводу серверов администрирования антивируса: "они скачивают обновления и раздают их клиентам" раздают наверно всё таки из расшаренной папки? Если я не прав, докажите обратное, хочется узнать новое, как можно раздавать всем клиентам при этом не открыв им доступ (шару) минимум на чтение.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> наверно всё таки из расшаренной папки? Если я не прав, докажите обратное, хочется узнать новое, как можно раздавать всем клиентам при этом не открыв им доступ (шару) минимум на чтение.


НОД может раздавать базы в сети по http

----------


## mrak74

> Тема была (и до сих пор есть) о McAfee и его фолсе


Ну McAfee так McAfee, знать его не знаю окромя по тестам видел неплохой антивирус особенно версия GW кажется ...Не сочтите рекламой  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 7 минут*




> Да ну


Э-э-э я так понимаю намёк, на мои ответы в теме о NOD  :Smiley:  О http я как то не подумал, вы правы ALEX(XX), будет чем заняться завтра, спасибо за идею !!!

----------

